# Intel wireless 5300 AGN Not working on dell 1535



## freaksavior (Mar 20, 2010)

So my mom has a dell 1535 wich came with the 1397 BG card and its a pos. It crashes in windows 7 all the time. 






Now I got a intel 5300 and i plugged it in and hooked all the wires up. 






Here is the dell support diagram 

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/1535/en/sm/minicard.htm

On the dell computer, where the WLAN car goes. There is a diagram on there that says
__*_____*_____*_
White - Grey - Black

I tried with the intel drivers, i tried letting windows load them. The only thing I didn't do, was run in compatibility mode.

any ideas why this isn't working?


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 20, 2010)

update.

Figured out from the obvious where the wires go. I currently have both the dell and intel card in the laptop as there are 2 mini pci-e slots. Neither card seems to work correctly. 

Im out of ideas.


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 20, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> update.
> 
> Figured out from the obvious where the wires go. *I currently have both the dell and intel card in the laptop* as there are 2 mini pci-e slots. Neither card seems to work correctly.
> 
> Im out of ideas.



that could be your problem


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 20, 2010)

It out now, i put them both in just to mess with it, see if anything happened. I swapped the antenna cables back and forth.

Its weird that device manager see's it installed, the drivers show up, but windows won't see that there is a card installed. doing a clean install isn't really a option for this machine.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 20, 2010)

Alright, took the 5100 out of my brothers which is full heights and it didn't work. Its either a os issue, or both pci-e slots are dead which is unlikely.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 20, 2010)

You don't by chance have a key combination, like Fn+ (Transmission Symbol) or a switch that turns it off and on?


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 20, 2010)

Nope. Although, i started it in safe mode as i was going to try and re-install drivers and it worked magically. Odd. i know alot of people say the intel wireless is crap, but can't be worse then the dell 1397 crashing all the time. 

Odd though, the 5100, with 2 antennas and the 5300, with 3 antennas are getting 60-120mbps when my macbook pro is getting 270. And we are all on 5ghz.


----------

